# Race Face Protektoren



## THBiker (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

sagt mal weiß jemand ob es stimmt, dass die neuen Race Face Protektoren z.Z. nicht lieferbar sind???

Ich warte jetzt bestimmt schon bald 7 Wochen....in L sind sie gekommen aber zu groß und M ist wohl nicht lieferbar   


Wann gibt´s die wieder....


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Oktober 2004)

Meinst du die Freeride-Legs in Größe M?
Die sind momentan wirklich ausverkauft!!
Für einen genauen Liefertermin solltest du dich an BikeAction wenden. Die können dir sagen wann die Protektoren wieder lieferbar sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (20. Oktober 2004)

Genau die meine ich......

Naja ich hab die schon im August bestellt   

Was ist mit den DH-Protektoren?


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Oktober 2004)

Die DH-Legs müssten in allen Größen lieferbar sein!?
Wo hast du denn die Protektoren bestellt? Vielleicht kann ich dir einen guten Shop empfehlen der die Schützer führt!?


----------



## THBiker (20. Oktober 2004)

In Worms bei Rad&Technik.....da kauf ich eigentlich alles!

Dann versuchs ichs mal mit´n DH-Legs in M.....wo ist denn der unterschied....ich glaub die sind hinten geschlossen...oder


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Oktober 2004)

Richtig! Die DH-Legs sind hinten geschlossen und haben sechs Klettverschlüsse anstatt vier wie bei der FR Version, was den ganzen Protektor um einiges steifer macht! Die Schutzwirkung ist allerdins um einiges besser als bei den leichteren FR Protektoren..

Egal wie du dich entscheidest!? Du wirst sicherlich super zufrieden mit deinen Race Face Protektoren sein!!


----------

